# Major Help Needed, Please All Input Is Greatly Appreciated!!!!



## KNOWLEDGE (Sep 12, 2007)

THIS IS ALOT TO READ SORRY GUYS!!!

HI IM NEW TO THIS SIT AND REALLY LIKE IT, VERY HELPFUL!!

I JUST RECENTLY GOT INTO THIS WHOLE EXCERCISE THING!! I STARTED WORKING OUT AROUND THE 20TH OF MAY! I WEIGHED 215LBS AND IM ONLY 5'8! I WAS A LARD ASS AFTER ABOUT 2 MONTHS I DROPPED TO 169LBS. 

I WASNT EATING HEALTHY BUT I BASICALLY STOP EATING!! I WOULD PLAY BASKETBALL FOR 4 HOURS STRAIGHT MAKING SURE THAT I NEVER ACTUALLY RESTED!! I WOULD THEN GO TO THE GYM AND WORK OUT ON EVERY CARDIO MACHINE FOR ABOUT THREE HOURS SOMETIMES BURNING ABOUT 2000 CALORIES IN THE GYM!!  

I WOULD LIFT WEIGHTS EVERY NOW AND THEN BUT VERY LIGHTLY FOR ABOUT 20 MINS AND THEN GET RIGHT BACK TO THE TREADMILL AT A INCLINED LEVEL! EVERYDAY I WOULD WAKE UP THE NEXT MORNING WEIGHING 4LBS LESS!! EVERYONE THOUGHT I WAS SMOKING CRACK OR SOMETHING. LOL 



SOMETHING DIDNT SEEM RIGHT, I STARTED TO NOTICE THAT MY ARMS WHERE GETTING EXTREMELY SKINNY!! I WOULD FEEL LIKE SOMETIMES I WOULD WANT TO FAINT OR SOMETHING JUST SITTING DOWN WATCHING T.V.

I SPOKED WITH THE FITNESS INSTRUCTOR AT THE GYM AND TOLD HIM HOW I WAS FEELING! HE TOLD ME I REALLY NEED TO EAT! I THOUGHT TO MYSELF OH SHIT THIS MEANS IM GOING TO GAIN WEIGHT TREMENDOUSLY. 

HE INSTRUCTED ME TO TAKE A METABOLIC TEST. HE SAID THAT THE RESULTS WOULD SHOW ME HOW MANY CALORIES I NEED AND HOW MUCH I CAN BURN WITHOUT DOING ANY EXCERCISE. I THOUGHT TO MYSELF AH HA!!! THIS IS THE KEY!!!

I TOOK THE TEST ON 7/27/07  AND THE RESULTS ARE AS FOLLOWED:

WEIGHT 169LBS.
BODY FAT 13%

REE: 1642 CALS (CALORIES BURNS EVERYDAY AT REST)

MAINTENANCE ZONE: 1642- 2134 (HOW MANY TO MAINTAIN MY WEIGHT)

WEIGHT LOSS ZONE: 1314 TO1642

MEDICALLY SUPERVISED: 0 TO 1314

METABOLISM=-11% BELOW (SLOW)

INSTRUCTOR TOLD ME TO LIFT WEIGHTS TO SPEED UP METABOLISM AND EAT!!

I READ VENUTOS BURN THE FAT FEED THE MUSCLE!! AFTER READING IT I GUESS YOU CAN SAY I FIT INTO HIS CATEGORY OF *SKINNY FAT MAN!!* I STARTED EATING RIGHT USING THE 40 40 20 AND EATING SIX MEALS A DAY!! I EVEN EXPERIMENTED WITH OTHERS! I FINALLY GOT THE PERCENTAGE AND CARBS, PROTEIN, AND FAT SYSTEM DOWN TO THE T RECENTLY!

 I WOULD WAKE UP EVERYDAY AND DO CARDIO JOG AT 6 AM FOR FOR ABOUT 45MINS EQUALING 4MILS. VENUTO SAID THIS IS THE TRICK FOR ACCELERATED FAT BURN. I NOTICED THIS DID WORK! AND THEN HIT THE WEIGHTS! I NOTICED MORE DEFINITION ALSO IN MY MUSCLES! I DROPPED TO 164LBS. I FELT MYSELF GETTING SMALLER! BODY FAT!

I PLAN ON TAKING ANOTHER TEST THIS MONTH FOR I KNOW THAT MY METABO HAS SPED UP AND MY REE HAS CHANGED DUE TO THE GAIN IN MUSCLE!

I WALKED INTO GNC LOOKED AT THE PICS AND SAID HEY I WANT TO GET HUGE! I DONT WANT TO GET SMALLER!!

MY QUESTION IS HOW IN THE HELL CAN I BULK UP MASSIVELY AND GET RID OF THIS ANNOYING BELLY IF THESE CORNY GUYS AT GNC TOLD ME TO DO NO CARDIO AT ALL FOR THIS WILL BREAKDOWN ALL THE PIECE OF MUSCLE I WOULD WORK SO HARD FOR TREMENDOUSLY. 

I PLAN ON TAKING THIS DIET PILL I FOUND CALLED NOXYCUT (NOXYCUT.COM) OR EITHER TESTORIPPED (TESTORIPPED.COM)! THEY SEEM TO BE EXACTLY THE SAME! AND REALLLY HITTING THE WEIGHTS XTRA HARD! AND DIETING PROPERLY(MORE PROTEIN THAN ANYTHING!)

IM A LITTLE CONFUSED!! I NEED THE HELP OF THE GUYS WHO R HUGE!!

MY QUESTION IS HOW SHOULD I USE THE CALORIC INTAKE! THEY SAY I HAVE TO EAT A LOT! DOES THIS MEAN I NEED TO GO OVER MY MAINTNANCE ZONE!!  TO GET BIG ASS HELL OR WHAT!! OR CAN I STAY AT THE WEIGHT LOSS ZONE FOR CALORIES AND STILL GET BIG ASS HELL!!

SHOULD I DO CARDIO??? IF SO HOW AND WHAT!!

IM WONDERING IF I GO OVER MAINTENANCE  WILL I GAIN WEIGHT. WHICH I WANT TO LOOSE *(BODY FAT)* BECAUSE I DONT WANT THIS FAT THATS HANGING AT THE BOTTOM OF MY MIDSECTION! 

OH I HAVE NEVER EVER WORKED MY CORE OUT BECAUSE EVERYONE TOLD ME IT IS POINTLESS BECAUSE IT ONLY WORKS OUT ABS AND THE FAT IS COVERING IT!! SO THERE IS NO NEED FOR IT UNTIL I LOOSE ALL FAT!

BASICALLY WHAT SHOULD I DO TO GET BIG!!
I HAVE PICS WITH DATES ON THEM IN MY PHOTO GALLERY!!

ALL INPUT & FEEDBACK IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!! 

THANKS!!!


----------



## sensamilia (Sep 12, 2007)

You gotta make up your mind wether you wanna build muscle and get big or lose fat. If u wana build muscle u have to add 300-500 calories ontop of ur maintanance cals, if u wanna loose fat u gotta drop 300-500 below ur maintanance. Taking fat loss pills wont do shit.


----------



## KNOWLEDGE (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks For The Reply!!!

So Basically I Have To Burn The Fat First! Then Build The Muscle??


----------



## El Hefe (Sep 13, 2007)

Read, Read, Read....


----------



## KNOWLEDGE (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Yeah My Dumb Ass Didnt Read!!!


----------

